# filters and heaters????



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

ive just got my new tank a nice big 48"/18"/15" what would be the best way to heat and filter it? i was thinkin 2 100-150 watts heaters and 2 box type filters if anyone has any better ideas please let me know as i would like as many different ideas as poss.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Go to www.thatpetplace.com and pick up a 250w ebo jager heater for like $17 and 2 penguin 330's for $20 each. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers shaft







sounds good but will it cost me an arm and a leg in posage to the uk??


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

How many US galons is the tank?


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

its 56gals us and 47 gals in uk. still dont know y uk is a bigger gal than the us any1??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

2 penguin 330s and an ebo 200w

thats what i have on my 55


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd recomend an AC500 and a 250w heater.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would say an emperor 400 (or an AC 500) and a 200-250 watt heater.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

inked82 said:


> In the UK. the units of measurement are in Imperial gallons, which are larger than
> US. gallons.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

emp400 and xp3 like i always suggest for a ~55g


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers all i got 2 ehime 2012 (i think) for £20.99 and 2 visi-somthing heaters not to sure on the name of that but they are both 150w each so im good to go


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

What you planning on keeping in there? I have just set my new tank up too. You planning on upgrading anytime soon or sticking with what you have?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

oh and visi-therm I believe, had a few of them before


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Tronic or visi-therm heaters are nice.
I personally don't like penguin's. Run an AC 500 or Emp 400 and a Magnum or XP3 cannister.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

im gona keep 3 rbp's in it ive already got them and theyve well out grown the tank there in so its hopfull gona b there home for life now.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

inked82 said:


> ive just got my new tank a nice big 48"/18"/15" what would be the best way to heat and filter it? i was thinkin 2 100-150 watts heaters and 2 box type filters if anyone has any better ideas please let me know as i would like as many different ideas as poss.


 eheim filter.spares are easy to get.look in practical fish keeper mag .there is a company called aquacadabra in dartford - brilliant,helpful,cheap -


----------

